# Philpost - Subject for Customs Examination - Medication



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any assistance on this?
I have a Notice Card from Philpost.

Subject for Customs Examination - They requested i go to the airport to collect the package.

I ordered some generic meds from India..... Spot Creams, and some Generic Cialis (ED Med).

Am i in trouble here?

Thanks


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

No. Standard inspections and payment of some fees. Be wary - bring a list or recept of items you ordered. Somehow items miraculously disappear from seemingly sealed packages.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If these medications would usually require a doctor's Rx to purchase {Here or in the country of origin} I would say there are legal issues in play here that would likely get you arrested and deported. Also with medications etc, there can be duty that would need to be paid.
Another possible legal issue might be in how the package was labeled as far as content. If meds are inside and it is labeled as cookies for example that is a serious offense.

Remember where you are and that you are a foreigner. They seldom play fair here and your hide (skin) could be hung out to dry so-to-speak.
If I received a notice like that I would simply forget about going to claim it.



Jet Lag..


----------



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> If these medications would usually require a doctor's Rx to purchase I would say there are legal issues in play here that would likely get you arrested and deported. Also with medications etc, there can be duty that would need to be paid.
> Another possible legal issue might be in how the package was labeled as far as content. If meds are inside and it is labeled as cookies for example that is a serious offense.
> 
> Remember where you are and that you are a foreigner. They seldom play fair here and your hide (skin) could be hung out to dry so-to-speak.
> ...


Oh c**p!!

Any ideas if there are actually any legal issues relating to Cialis and my two skin meds (benzoyl peroxide & adapalene)

I would like to collect my parcel. I want it.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

gaz_0001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any assistance on this?
> I have a Notice Card from Philpost.
> ...


Nothing to worry about, It's common, just go get it.

Claiming a Parcel at EMS Exchange Center (Philpost) | Simply Rins


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

If these were sent via regular airmail parcel post rather than those special (registered, etc) type, they would no longer pass through the airport customs and would be sent direct to your residence.

I experienced that in the past - I sent a small box to MNL using regular airmail and all went well. The one larger box sent a few months later via express or similar somehow attracted the attention of the customs folks - and when the package was picked up, there were many items missing.


----------



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

council said:


> If these were sent via regular airmail parcel post rather than those special (registered, etc) type, they would no longer pass through the airport customs and would be sent direct to your residence.
> 
> I experienced that in the past - I sent a small box to MNL using regular airmail and all went well. The one larger box sent a few months later via express or similar somehow attracted the attention of the customs folks - and when the package was picked up, there were many items missing.


Can anyone tell me if the Cialis are prohibited or not?

Cheers


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

gaz_0001 said:


> Oh c**p!!
> 
> Any ideas if there are actually any legal issues relating to Cialis and my two skin meds (benzoyl peroxide & adapalene)
> 
> I would like to collect my parcel. I want it.


Go back and reread what Jet Lag said. No way would I claim that package. Remember you are not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

gaz_0001 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Cialis are prohibited or not?
> 
> Cheers


Strictly speaking, it's not prohibited. The notification card they send is standard. If they ask you to pay an exorbitant amount then just refuse to claim it and tell them to either return the item or destroy it.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

council said:


> Strictly speaking, it's not prohibited. The notification card they send is standard. If they ask you to pay an exorbitant amount then just refuse to claim it and tell them to either return the item or destroy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Do you have any real reference to whether or not its prohibeted?

Something i can take with me?

I want the parcel....this corruptness makes me sick! Everyone has there hands in my pockets here.

I want my parcel, of course, i prefer not to get deported, but if i legally can claim it, i want to claim it.

Anyone have any proof that i can legally bring in Cialis?

Thanks a lot guys & gals


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

gaz_0001 said:


> Do you have any real reference to whether or not its prohibeted?
> 
> Something i can take with me?
> 
> ...


Cialis may or may not be illegal, I would be more concerned about the quantity, is there more than could reasonable be expected for your own use.


----------



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Gary D said:


> gaz_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any real reference to whether or not its prohibeted?
> ...



No, it's just 20 tablets. 

The online place I get my acne creams from had an offer on. Buy 10 get 10 free. 
Why not, I thought. 

But seriously, anyone have a hard link to them being legal or not?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gaz_0001 said:


> Anyone have any proof that i can legally bring in Cialis?


Ciailis is a controlled drug, so you can't import without prior permit etc. From Philippines FDA, even for sample / own use.

That's from my medical line relative registered with PMC.

Best course of action is not to argue and if they decide to seize, or impose a "fine", just pay the penalty and let them keep it. 

It would be great if you got a doctor to prescribe "C" and bring it along as proof. Just to avoid more complications, any doctor can write it for you.



Ps, years ago a friend was caught in an entrapment while he was buying Viagra on the street. And soon he found out that he was being charged for trafficking in Viagra, when he refused to pay the 30K "fine"

Eventually He got away with a 60k "fine". And a clean record.

And he was trying to buy 6 tablets from a street kid vendor.

And meanwhile .. (please do ignore if this sound offensive...) in other parts of Philippines, people died due to Slimming drugs not approved / tested by Philippines FDA but ....10 years later the cases are still pending, charges not filed yet due to disputes in evidence/testing procedure etc etc....


----------



## lefty30253 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have no problem carrying my meds to the Phils ...I just carry a copy of my prescription with me. always carry them in your carry on !!! I made the mistake of putting them in my luggage and it got lost in transit and never got my meds till 5 days later


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefty30253 said:


> I have no problem carrying my meds to the Phils ...I just carry a copy of my prescription with me. always carry them in your carry on !!! I made the mistake of putting them in my luggage and it got lost in transit and never got my meds till 5 days later


Less drama happens when you hand carry ....


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

gaz_0001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any assistance on this?
> I have a Notice Card from Philpost.
> ...


I've sent meds to wife when there before gotten here in U.S. in FedEx and every time they only wanted Customs duties. "Buyer beware" but I'm guessing you simply have to pay up. They made her pay essentially 100% duty on declared value of $100. What the heck? As for cialis, it is readily available on the street right there in PI, but up to you where and how you get it.


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

For medications coming from US shipped inside a flat rate mailier.

Never seen anything dealing with customs.

Only a small fee paid to phil post.


----------

